# certificado de residencia fiscal



## saraht73 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, 
I desperately need some help. I have just started my first job ever in Spain, although have owned a property here for over ten years,(although not lived in it). I obtained my NIE when I bought my property and obtained my social security number 2 weeks ago. I was told by my employers that I needed to get my Residencia, which i have done, but now need to get a 'certificado de residencia fiscal', so that they don't deduct 24% of my wages in tax. The problem is, that this is my first job in Spain where I have had a contract, as my job previously has been working on yachts where you don't have a home port or permanent residency and in some cases a contract. Because I was classed as a seaman, I have not had to file any tax returns. Does this mean that I will not be able to get a certicado de residencia fiscal and have to pay the 24%? Can anyone shed any light on this please?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

In order to obtain a certificate of fiscal domicile in Spain you need to produce a number of documents including resident tax returns for the past three to four years. As you have owned a property for ten years presumably your tax returns have been declared as a non-resident.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've recently started contracted work and have been told that altho I'm having to pay the higher rate of tax cos I dont have a certificado de residencia fiscal, It will sort itself and I'll get a tax rebate when I eventually do a tax return ?????????? That is my understanding of my situation anway !?!?!?¿

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've recently started contracted work and have been told that altho I'm having to pay the higher rate of tax cos I dont have a certificado de residencia fiscal, It will sort itself and I'll get a tax rebate when I eventually do a tax return ?????????? That is my understanding of my situation anway !?!?!?¿
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, just like the UK


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

So you do your tax declaration in May-June 2012 for the calendar year 2011, and will get the rebate then, right?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> So you do your tax declaration in May-June 2012 for the calendar year 2011, and will get the rebate then, right?



Heck, I dont know when!!?????? I was just told when I started my job (Nov 2011) that I'd probably be paying the higher rate of tax (emergency tax code??) and in due course I'd receive a form to fill in which would help them assess me and I'd probably get a rebate - as PW says, just like in the UK!

Jo xxx


----------

